
Bowel cancer screening in younger groups may do more harm than good - bookofjoe
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2218691-bowel-cancer-screening-in-younger-groups-may-do-more-harm-than-good/
======
jacquesc
I was diagnosed with stage 4 bowel cancer at 36. There should have been no
good reason for me to have a colonoscopy, as my doctor suggested I probably
just had IBS. No family history, or severe symptoms at all.

If he hadn't suggested the colonoscopy (just to be safe), I'd be dead in year
or 2.

~~~
jazoom
FYI you weren't screened. You were investigated. Screening is for asymptomatic
people. There is a huge difference. The pre-test probability will be very
different.

And congrats to you and your doctor. You both made good decisions and saved
your life.

